# Car In Dubai



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Am weighing up the possibility of getting a car when i move out to dubai, however having read abou tthe metro am not so sure any more. A friend of mine who lived there a couple of years ago said that getting around in dubai was too difficult without a car. Is this true now. If i am living in either Marina or downtown, and working in DIFC will i need a car?


Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Dubai has a fairly decent public transportation system. Buses usually seem crowded but taxis are readily available whenever/wherever. I have never used the Metro but have heard good and bad reviews of it. It does seem like a good option if your destination is close to one of the stations.
A car is always good to have but it is not impossible to get around if you don't have one. Lots of people here do not own a car and I'm sure they do just fine. You could always come here and see how things work for you the first few months and then decide if you want to buy a car or not. There are also lots of car rental companies with some good deals and can look into that option temporarily as well to experience what driving in Dubai is like!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

LiverpoolMan said:


> Am weighing up the possibility of getting a car when i move out to dubai, however having read abou tthe metro am not so sure any more. A friend of mine who lived there a couple of years ago said that getting around in dubai was too difficult without a car. Is this true now. If i am living in either Marina or downtown, and working in DIFC will i need a car?
> 
> 
> Thanks


It all depends on a few things

what you want to do outside of work, if you want to go exploring the UAE then maybe be better to get one.

If you live close to a Metro staion, just walking from the entrance to a train can be a very long way....and you cant really walk very far outside in the heat, I have taken a cab to the metro station before, as cabs are very cheap.

If your work is close to a station.

Best bet is to get here, use public transport and see what you think, then lease one initially 1800aed a month includes insurance for a Mitsubishi Lancer.

Finally buy one if you think you really need one.


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I think Dubai has a fairly decent public transportation system. Buses usually seem crowded but taxis are readily available whenever/wherever. I have never used the Metro but have heard good and bad reviews of it. It does seem like a good option if your destination is close to one of the stations.
> A car is always good to have but it is not impossible to get around if you don't have one. Lots of people here do not own a car and I'm sure they do just fine. You could always come here and see how things work for you the first few months and then decide if you want to buy a car or not. There are also lots of car rental companies with some good deals and can look into that option temporarily as well to experience what driving in Dubai is like!


hi, is it better to buy a car or lease one. i am gonna be in dubai atleast for 2 years... i need a comfortable sedan & do not intend to get a fancy car or 4*4... many thanks for your views on this.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Taurean said:


> hi, is it better to buy a car or lease one. i am gonna be in dubai atleast for 2 years... i need a comfortable sedan & do not intend to get a fancy car or 4*4... many thanks for your views on this.


It depends on your budget and also the type of sedan you are looking for. Some people find that renting a car (although it could work out a little more expensive) could be a better option for them. If you are planning on sticking around for more than 2 years, then you could always buy a car having it financed by the bank. There are lots of summer offers from different car distribution companies these days and once you near the end of the year, the prices on the current year models also drop quite a bit. So timing is essential!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

LiverpoolMan said:


> Am weighing up the possibility of getting a car when i move out to dubai, however having read abou tthe metro am not so sure any more. A friend of mine who lived there a couple of years ago said that getting around in dubai was too difficult without a car. Is this true now. If i am living in either Marina or downtown, and working in DIFC will i need a car?
> 
> 
> Thanks


You don't need a car to get around.
Whether you want one or not may be a different story.
If you live in the Marina near (I'm talking within a block of) a metro station and your work is within a block of a metro station then I say you're in a good situation.
You'll be limited to the hotels that you can go to for drinks, etc. unless you go it by taxi.

Do you wear a suit to work? Shirt & tie? These things matter when you think about the fact that you'll be walking outside for 10-15 minutes in 40 degree weather. You're going to get sweaty.

And what do you mean "downtown"? DIFC? Old Town?
There are plenty of buildings in the DIFC that are within normal walking distance of the Gate Building.
But I just got a studio at Liberty House (within a block of a metro and in DIFC) and I plan to pay the 1.80 Dhs to ride the metro about 500 meters to the Emirates Towers station because to me it's better than walking.

Plan to take taxis once you get here and figure this all out.
And you'll see just how far the Marina is from DIFC.
I was even surprised to see how far Business Bay is from DIFC.
Good luck and let us all know how you get on once you're here.

OH! This part could make or break your decision:
Parking at DIFC is about 2,000 Dhs per month for a pass.
No ifs, ands, or buts about it.
Still thinking about getting a car?!?


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks so much for all this information, this is all very helpful!


----------

